# Worst Movies Ever Made



## Lolz (Dec 29, 2009)

Meet the Spartans (2008) 
My Rating 3/10

Why: Because its Completely Random and a retarded ending. 


Alvin and the Chipmunks (2007) 
My Rating  2.1/10 

Why:Ugh Don't get me started 




Alvin and the Chipmunks the Squeakel (2009) 
My Rating  1.5/10

Why: I didn't even see this movie and i know the it Sucks.



House of the Dead (2004?)
My Rating  1.1/10


Why: Horrible Take on Resident Evil 





Son Of The Mask (Oh My God This movie sucks so much that it is the Leading Cause of Poverty and Starvation) 
My Rating  1.2 /10


Why: Well what else is there to say 















Pay It Forward 
My Rating 2.3/10



Why: My God What Was Hollywood thinking  






The Fog (2005)

My Rating 1.2./10 



Why: ...............








I'm Tired of this Sh-t


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 29, 2009)

aren't that ratings too subjective? if you wanted really to rate these movies you had to stay objective and consider more different factors for an serious evaluation. didn't see the any of the listed films but can remember that the ratings weren't that bad.
know far cry by uwe boll? watch this movie and you will know how bad movies can get:.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 29, 2009)

I wanna bang the female chipmunks.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Dec 29, 2009)

If you ask me, the Chipmunk movies weren't so bad. I saw the first one on a school trip, I saw The second one on Saturday. hey both weren't that bad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2009)

Shazam! 

For fuck's sake, it had Shaq as a genie who lived in a boombox who taught basketball. There's not much worse than that unless it's Nazi propaganda movies.


----------



## Sefi (Dec 29, 2009)

Of recent movies, Gamer was horrible.  The camera is all over the place, as if they are stuck in the introduction scene for the entire thing.  Everything was just thrown together and called a movie.  And not in the good way of "well at least it's still a good senseless action movie" way either, it wasn't even that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2009)

Sefi said:
			
		

> Of recent movies, Gamer was horrible.  *The camera is all over the place*, as if they are stuck in the introduction scene for the entire thing.  Everything was just thrown together and called a movie.  And not in the good way of "well at least it's still a good senseless action movie" way either, it wasn't even that.



You have no idea what "camera is all over the place" means until you've seen Cloverfield. I felt like the guy kept having seizures while being inflicted with Parkinson's the entire way through the movie. Thank God he got eaten in the end (oops, spoiler).

On that note, Cloverfield was fucking terrible. It was so unrealistic, a shitty camera (even for an amateur cameraman that was bad; no diversity of shots), terrible storyline (oh wow, a monster attacks New York, who knew?), and a terrible ending (spoiler: the nuke New York City). It gave me chronic diarrhea.


----------



## Lolz (Dec 29, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Sefi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Forgot to mention Clovershit.   All the characters do is bitch


----------



## ratamahatta (Dec 29, 2009)

Lolz said:
			
		

> House of the Dead (2004?)
> My Rating  1.1/10
> 
> 
> Why: Horrible Take on Resident Evil



It wasn't a take on resident evil at all, it was an adaptation of the video game, although it wasn't that great, i dont think it deserves a 1.1/10...


am yet to see Farcry but am interested, I dont mind Boll's movies every now and then, I think that the 1st bloodrayne movie, although it had an unexlplained story and ended abruptly, it had a very gamey feel to it, i think postal was great, very true to the game.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 29, 2009)

this thread is only his opinion
in my case, bullshit


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 30, 2009)

Most of Uwe Boll's films. Even though like I said, Alone in the dark was pretty bad but its definitely not the worst film of all time, ive seen WAY worse.



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> *Kazaam*
> 
> For fuck's sake, it had Shaq as a genie who lived in a boombox who taught basketball. There's not much worse than that unless it's Nazi propaganda movies.


Fix'd


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

Lake Placid 2

Never even heard of the first one, but my friend's wife made us watch this made-for-tv piece-of-shit.

It's the only time I've seriously given a movie the MST3K treatment on first viewing. 



(Any of you who don't know what MST3K is.....for shaaaame! Go look it up!)


----------



## gisel213 (Dec 30, 2009)

I am Legend pure garbage...what is with that car in the beginning full tank of gas somehow and drifting around
debri and other shit flying at like 80mph where da fuck is he goin.....


----------



## zeromac (Dec 30, 2009)

Cloverfield was actuclly pretty good untill the end 



Spoiler



where the it turned out to be a dinosuar -.-



Paranormal Activity was interesting but not as scary as EVERYONE said it was it was crap


----------



## EverlongNDS (Dec 30, 2009)

The last movie of Superman


----------



## gisel213 (Dec 30, 2009)

Speaking of superman which one had him screaming like a bitch when lois burned up in the lava then high as a kite
he flew backwards around the planet and time went in reverse and she lived we all know her ass was grass or dust
maybe.... fail


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 30, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> (Any of you who don't know what MST3K is.....for shaaaame! Go look it up!)Awesome, like AVGN, but for movies instead of video games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's not overlook the fact that the movie completely missed the entire point of the title of the story.  

*My list of the worst movies I've ever seen: *
_Battlefield Earth_ - Never in my life have I ever walked out on a movie in the theater, except for when I saw this fucking piece of Scientology shit.  
_Gigli_ starring Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck - Not even Jennifer's yoga scene could save this cinema fail.  Hell, her yoga scene wasn't even all that.  You'd think that with badasses like Al Pacino and Christopher Walken also in this movie, it would be reputable.  Total letdown.  
Both of the _Street Fighter_ movies - The one in 1994 with Jean-Claude Van Damme and the one in 2009 with Kristen Kreuk.  
_Dragonball Evolution_ - Thank god I pirated that one.  It doesn't deserve a single dollar of revenue.  If I were a mod on this forum, a direct download for this movie would be the only illegal link I would allow people to post.  I'm still waiting for James Wong to publicly apologize for this one.  
_Hulk_ (2003) - WTF is up with Nick Nolte's character?  
_Super Mario Bros._ (1993) - Whose idea was it to give the Koopas tiny-ass heads?!

*Movies I haven't seen, but if you like them then FUCK YOU: *
_From Justin to Kelly_ starring Justin Guarini and Kelly Clarkson
_Glitter_ starring Mariah Carey
_Crossroads_ starring Britney Spears


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> I wanna bang the female chipmunks.








You're one sad person.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Dec 30, 2009)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> I wanna bang the female chipmunks.



*WHAT THE FUCK* IS WRONG WITH YOU?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> _Crossroads_ starring Britney Spears



I almost went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because I thought you meant the one from the 80's with Ralph Macchio for a split second!

Hmmm, my worst films ever are (and this is quite hard because I'm entertained by some films that people reeeeeeally hate)  :

Combat Shock - Only Troma film I never liked.
The 13th Floor - The Australian one from 1988.
Alot of the most recent Stephen Segal films
Disaster Movie - The people who made this should have been tortured on telly so they could actually provide some kind of entertainment.
Planet of the Apes (Tim Burton) - I usually love Tim Burton, and the opening of the film was great, but this was just rubbish.
Poseidon - The remake of The Poseidon Adventure.  Dull, lacked any characters that you could sympathise to and had none of what made the original great.
The Titanic - Yeah I know I'll get grief for this one, but I found it long, boring and full of filler.  The sinking was great, but my god the rest of it was just boring.
Hardware - Never enjoyed this at all.
Dust Devil - Idiotic, over-confused and tried to be too many things at once.
Driller Killer - Everyone's favourite horror classic, well except mine.  Was made just to shock, and it wasn't really that shocking.
I Spit On Your Grave - No you don't, I piss on yours for making this complete and utter pile of bollocks.
Any of the Guinea Pig films bar Flowers of Flesh and Blood.
Santa Sangre - Just didn't get it.  Weird as hell, and not even very entertaining.
El Topo - Supposed to have some kind of great philosophical meaning, it was just a very confused and over-reaching spaghetti western to me.
Boiling Point - The single most boring performance from Dennis Hopper ever.
The Hitman - I usually love Jet Li, he's not as great as Donnie Yen but still pretty amazing, but this was just utter shite.
The Last House on Dead End Street - Porn director tries his hand at making a Last House on the Left type film.
Snuff - See above.
The Last House on the Left (2009 remake) - No, bad film makers, no.  Keep away from those cameras.
The Wicker Man (remake) - If I could punch the people who did this remake I would.
Bangkok Dangerous - Piss poor remake of Full Time Killer, which was an oustanding film.

There's more, but I can't remember the titles.  Will post more when I do.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2009)

I should also say War of the Worlds. While not the worst movie ever made, it was vastly overrated. The acting wasn't bad and the special effects were great, but the rest of it was bullcrap. Seriously, everyone is getting gunned down by this pin-point, 110% accurate laser and Tom Cruise over here somehow gains the speed of Eusane fucking Bolt and is able to escape it? And he somehow comes up with all these amazing escapes and goddamn action stunts that fucking Rambo can't even do? Serious bullshit. And it's not even authentic to the book. The book took place in what, early 1900's? 4-stars my ass.

Oh yeah, and there's Fun With Dick and Jane with Jim Carrey in it. Probably the worst comedy I've ever seen. It wasn't funny at all. I half-chuckled maybe once in the movie. The only funny thing in it was making porno names like "Fun With My Dick in Jane" for it.

EDIT: Oh yeah, I forgot pretty much anything made by the Wayans brothers. They should be kept away from cameras. Every movie they make is just not funny. It's hard to explain without saying something racist, if you dig what I mean.

EDIT 2: Also, PETER JACKSON'S KING KONG! It was dumb as shit. Three hours of my life wasted. If I want Peter Jackson to waste any of my time it should have me glued to my TV watching Lord of the Rings. It was terrible. Overly drawn out, and trying to incorporate a fucking love/bestiality fantasy story between Anne and Kong was probably the dumbest thing I've seen in a loooong time. It did have the insect pit, which was omitted from the original, classic, 1933 movie (mainly because of costs and how hard it would be to do in that day and age), but that doesn't save an utter shit ride of a movie. I personally wanted to stab myself in the penis when they had the scene of Kong and Anne ice skating in Central Park.


----------



## Cermage (Dec 30, 2009)

i havent seen all that many movies. but movies like meet the spartans, date movie are probably the worst i've seen. i just sat through them thinking, what the hell am i watching.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Poseidon - The remake of The Poseidon Adventure.  Dull, lacked any characters that you could sympathise to and had none of what made the original great.



I'd take over 90 points out of 100 for that if it lacked a good "MY LINDA!!!!" wimper/cry. And another 10 points out of 100 if it lacked an awesome theme song like the original.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It lacked both those things.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 30, 2009)

What about Tommy. Worst film I was ever forced to watch.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Wicker Man (remake) - If I could punch the people who did this remake I would.








 How could I forget this one?  Yes, I would punch the (re)makers the same way Nicholas Cage punched the women in this movie!  

I imagine a punch from this man would hurt


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who me?  Naaah, I've never been in a fight in my life honest I haven't.  I punch like a girl.  (You know, one of them butch prison dykes. heh)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what the Russian Special Ops made you think after you killed 100 men with a sandwich. Memory alteration technology has changed a lot from that day in 1954.






Also, I couldn't find a good "MY LINDA!" clip on Youtube. Sorry, I have let you down.


----------



## evolance7 (Dec 30, 2009)

i nearly smash my 40 inch plasma with a wooden chair when i saw the ending of Stephen King's The Mist.


----------



## Tsukyndale (Dec 30, 2009)

Lolz said:
			
		

> House of the Dead (2004?)
> My Rating  1.1/10
> 
> 
> Why: Horrible Take on Resident Evil


Umm, you are aware that this is supposed to play like a B-movie, right? >.<

The worst movie I've ever personally seen was probably Cube 2.  The original was a nice little story full of existentialism and little background to the characters... Then the producers had to screw it up by trying to milk out the money. >.>


----------



## Sefi (Dec 30, 2009)

Another horrible recent movie is S.Darko - A Donnie Darko Tale.  I loved Donnie Darko, but this "sequel" made me want to hit myself in the head with a hammer.  It was made by a different director sure, but holy hell did it suck.  They took everything from Donnie Darko and copied it, but made sure to take out anything remotely interesting about anything.  And the ending?  Hell it doesn't even get a spoiler tag because it's so bad.  Anybody can turn back time, you just have to believe!


----------

